# Sandusky Bay Catfishing



## nicholasburnsworth

Anyone having any luck finding any big cats? Where do they seem to be hanging out the most?


----------



## idontknow316

The Bay bridge area in Bay View has been pretty good.


----------



## ao203

i'd 2nd that


----------



## LEJoe

I'll 3rd it!


----------



## ud138guard

I can 4th that.


----------



## JDBrown

Ill 5th that but also right across the street from the baitshop in bayviews perfectly fine too. I know a goood spot that i havent been to in years tho. Used to go quite a bit and catch nice cats. sometimes fill a cooler in 30 min. Its off of Rt. 6 at Pickerel Creek Wildlife Area (Main Marsh) its either parking lot B or C but i think its B....Theres an abandoned road that take ya all the way back to the bay...An abandoned concrete pier out there..its a pretty good walk tho..Anyone know where im talkin about?


----------



## LJACKSON36

The Bay Is giving up good amounts a nice nice catfish. Went up to the Bay onn Thursday 7/9/2009 with my parents since we had not been out fishing together since last year sometime. We hit the west side of the old Bayview bridge. We started out around the middle of the area that they designated for fishing then at around 11:30am we moved to the point where the channel runs throught and the bite was on. Within the first thirty minutes of sittting i had three nice channel cats that from 19 to 23 inches. By the end of the trip we had a total of around 30 channel cats that. Raw shrimp was the bait of choice for the feline fish. we left once the wind picked up and you could no longer tell if you were getting a bite or if the wind was the stripping your bait off the hook. Hope this helps. Good luck to all that ventuire up that way. Watc h your rtods as i almost lost mine on a couple of occasions.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

JDBrown

Yeah I went there a week or two ago

It sucked to say the least

Long walk


----------



## JDBrown

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> JDBrown
> 
> Yeah I went there a week or two ago
> 
> It sucked to say the least
> 
> Long walk


Well im glad you gave me the heads up...few of my buddies were goin out there tonight actually and wanted me to go when i got off work. I'll let you know how they do...Get into any ticks or chiggers while u were out there?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

No but DAMN were the snakes thick!
















And yeah I'm curious to hear how they do. My buddy says you can't keep em off your line on a cool night


----------



## JDBrown

They said they caught 7 cats, some white perch and sheeps...Not too bad i guess for ony a few hrs...ya ive mostly fished it at nite...might have to go out there soon


----------



## LEJoe

JDBrown said:


> Ill 5th that but also right across the street from the baitshop in bayviews perfectly fine too. I know a goood spot that i havent been to in years tho. Used to go quite a bit and catch nice cats. sometimes fill a cooler in 30 min. Its off of Rt. 6 at Pickerel Creek Wildlife Area (Main Marsh) its either parking lot B or C but i think its B....Theres an abandoned road that take ya all the way back to the bay...An abandoned concrete pier out there..its a pretty good walk tho..Anyone know where im talkin about?


That's down cr268 from Vickery. Take that all the way down to cr331 and make a left. The concrete dock is a few lots down on he right. I know the folks that use to own it as I grew up down there. At the end of 331 there was a stone road that S-curved along the bay bank. That's where our house was until Ohio Power bought us out in 1968. Man you guys brought back some memories. Huck Finn ain't got noth'en on me! (huge grin)


----------



## beakflowers

I hate SNAKES!!!!!!!!!!!:F


----------



## hawgcatcher

Here is a picture of a 27 lb. Flathead catfish caught on a recent survey of the sandusky river near fremont. Picture was in the Fremont News- Messenger about a week ago... that would be a fun one to catch..


----------



## JDBrown

Better have the Power Pro on when that one hits ur pole....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Nice picture, thats cool!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Kinda makes you wonder where this guy came from though, because the only two rivers that are supposed to have flats in it are the Maumee and Huron. Maybe this guy took a little trip out into lake erie and came up the Sandusky.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Kinda makes you wonder where this guy came from though, because the only two rivers that are supposed to have flats in it are the Maumee and Huron. Maybe this guy took a little trip out into lake erie and came up the Sandusky.


Um "this guy" is a dnr officer


----------



## jbrown

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Um "this guy" is a dnr officer


Hahaha... I figured the outfit would've given it away. ODNR hat... check, badge... check, nightstick... check, gun... check... LOL.


----------



## The Bream Reaper

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Um "this guy" is a dnr officer


I think he meant the fish


----------



## FISHIN216

obviously. I had a guy swear on everything his buddy caught a 35 pound flathead off of Rocky River pier


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

The Bream Reaper said:


> I think he meant the fish


Lol oooooooooo I hate reading it wrong 

Nice catch


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Yep I meant the fish, sorry about that.


----------

